# My pup progress at 1 year old.



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

https://vimeo.com/278819703


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

One yr old already! 

OUTSTANDING focus AND performance under distraction!


----------



## Dee Harrison (Apr 16, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> One yr old already!
> 
> OUTSTANDING focus AND performance under distraction!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Fantastic job, Khoi. Your boy is looking very manly. Seems just like yesterday he was in your house learning all the basics as a bumbling pup. The hard work has obviously paid off!  Although I don't do sport dog stuff I can 100% appreciate all the hard work it takes to get to the level you are at. Well done sir!!.


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Thank you, I really enjoy training him, he is getting better every day.


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

Freekin Awesome!!


----------



## petguide.co (11 mo ago)

Amazing


----------

